# I found my pregnant rat laying weird.



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

I walked up to the cage to check on my rats and see how they were doing, when I looked up, I saw my female laying weirdly in her nest. She looks to be in some pain while having what looks like contractions? I don’t really know because I’m kinda knew to rats, can you guys help me understand why she’s laying like this.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

She could be in labor or she could be napping. 
If he's in labor, you'll know in a few hours.
I think you need to calm down a little bit so you can help her (maybe spend some time reading up on how to help care for babies?) after she gives birth. 
The more nervous and unsettled you are - the more nervous &/or unsettled, she's likely to be.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> She could be in labor or she could be napping.
> If he's in labor, you'll know in a few hours.
> I think you need to calm down a little bit so you can help her (maybe spend some time reading up on how to help care for babies?) after she gives birth.
> The more nervous and unsettled you are - the more nervous &/or unsettled, she's likely to be.


Ok thank you! I’ve just never had a pregnant rat so I’m worried something can go wrong.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Ok thank you! I’ve just never had a pregnant rat so I’m worried something can go wrong.


I know ..... but if something should go wrong - she's gonna need you to be clear-headed and calm 
Keep in mind ..... animals have been giving birth for a long, long time - without any interference from us.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I know ..... but if something should go wrong - she's gonna need you to be clear-headed and calm
> Keep in mind ..... animals have been giving birth for a long, long time - without any interference from us.


Ok thank you for telling me this it did calm me down! I also think your were right about her going into labor soon! She was laying on her back like she was in labor.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

She looks a lot like one of my girls. Especially the first two pics.
Keep us posted on how things go.

This will help you determine what should happen next and what you need to do.You should give it a read.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> She looks a lot like one of my girls. Especially the first two pics.
> Keep us posted on how things go.
> 
> This will help you determine what should happen next and what you need to do.You should give it a read.


Ok thank you! I will give it a read


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Ok thank you! I will give it a read


Sooooo any updates??? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Sooooo any updates??? The suspense is killing me!


I think she is having problems, this is her first pregnancy and it looks like she’s struggling pretty bad! I very worried because it looks like she’s been in labor for 3 hours!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh no!! How is she today??


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Oh no!! How is she today??


She’s good, no pups tho. Idk what to do.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Im glad she is good. I wish I could help you but I am not sure whats wrong!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Im glad she is good. I wish I could help you but I am not sure whats wrong!


Thank you! And me either maybe it’s just because it her first pregnancy and she’s experiencing some pain?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah! Hmm, yeah that could be it...


----------

